# Scored another Traynor 1975 yba-1



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

This one needs a little work to get her back to stock , someone tried to rig up a reverb (which didn't work)



As you can see the indicator light was replaced with some sort volume for the reverb & the hole is about 3/4" i will try to get one of those jewel lamps to go there .,this thing has some pretty poor work done on it ,
i've got rid of the ground switch n cap & eliminated the wire nuts ..lol & resoldered all the jacks
as it only had sound on one set of inputs
You can see in pic 3 the reverb tank was screwed to the back of the strip that the cord winds around . ..that's out now ...haha . 
got it back to stock. for the night ...................
& now most of the Traynor Tweaks are done


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

After the mods done 

& next to my YBA-1A /Mark II 

Cap need to be replaced soon but not sure if the 2 blue 47uf caps are stock SHOEI brand if i remember correctly .


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I'm going to assume the 2 Blue filter caps branded (SHOEI 47uf 450volt) are not original & I figured was probably replaced ages (1995-2000) ago .
This YBA-1 was bought in my home town ,it could be the amp I owned back in about 1990 ,I bought it for my buddy the bass player .. It was stock then no reverb lol . maybe not ,i think the one had the 2 prong plug as I did get a shock from it i will never forget .this one has 3 prong & it's a'75 so it's not that amp


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

Cool. Looks a lot like my '75, apart from those mods. Where those two blue filter caps are, there would have been another dynamite stick, 2X40uF/ 450V. Not sure why somebody would replace one and not the other.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

So I HAVE 2 of them the YBA-1 & the YBA-1A modded to same exact specs & tried them both side by side with the same set of power tubes 6ca7's from the yba-1a .
I hear negative things about the higher wattage YBA-1A,too much headroom ,no gain but as a shred guy from the 80's this is probably what i prefer .
gain on both amps ,same exact mods except the yba 1a has 1meg pots
& the YBA-1 has the stock 500k pots 
video's of them coming soon . both amps probably have similar gain ,the lower watt yba-1 probably has a saggier tone but not by much .


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm reminded that I have a YBA-3 languishing under my work bench. I should either get it up 'n running and sell it or just sell it off.....


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Without any mods & only with the PPIMV ,these amps still sounds quite pleasing .


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

nonreverb said:


> I'm reminded that I have a YBA-3 languishing under my work bench. I should either get it up 'n running and sell it or just sell it off.....


Yup...if you can lift it...lol. I have one and its a beast. Some of the biggest transformers you will see in an amp but oh so nice. I had to do a lot of restorative work to mine but it was well worth the effort....seems Traynors were used as guinea pigs for a lot of strange mods.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

This `is the other Traynor I own its the YBA 1 & I've got the traynor tweaks mods done & new filter caps ,but I would like to keep this one more like a plexi style amp & do the "one wire mod" on a push pull if possible or use it as is used with a plug inserted in the jack but as I don't have cliff jacks this might not be an option 
please let know what you think 
the yba has .022uf coupler caps on both channels & these plans says to swap them around but one in these plans are .0022uf so i guess i will replace one on
volume II 
did some searching found this ... which don't look that difficult 
here is the basic procedure for making that modification to your amp.
It will put you pre amp section in cascade (series) to add gain....
Gain factor will be multiplied when in series instead of adding itseft in parallel (as it is normaly know, stock)...

This is for Super Lead type amp but you can do it on similar amp also... If you want to maximise this mod do a swap of caps before you begin.....

The VOLUME II channel should use the .0022uF for coupling cap 
and the VOLUME I bright channel should use a .022uF coupling cap...also you should use the tone stack withthe 250pF on the treble with 56K slope resistor...also use .1uF for the PI caps.... 

Go to the VOLUME II pot....unsolder the wire in the center terminal of the pot wiper...then solder this wire to GROUND, you can just solder it to the next pin on the same pot that is grounded... 

the mod itseft:Take a 1 MEG resisitor and solder it to the center wiper.... then take the other end of the 1Meg resistor and solder it to the junction of the 68K input resistors of CHANNEL 1 .........ie you solder it where the two 68K resistors are joined together for channel 1 ... Now yo are done.... now plug guitar into channel II then turn the Channel I and Channel II volume to 10 then keep the MAster Volume to control the volume.... You should now have a good amount of gain and crunch.... Now to add extra gain and crunch you will need a 1/4 male jack only with no cable attached to it.....take this plug and stick it into channel 1 jack and you will now get even more gain..... 

For those wanting to try this mod it is imperative to have a Master Volume with your amp, if not it will work but won't sound very good, The MV will limit and control it, etc, Post Phase inverter master volume will do it perfect.....!!! 

Here's a link http://www.marshallforum.com/index.p...e-wire-mod.97/


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Maybe one of the last & best improvements ontop all the Traynor tweaks is the cathode of V1 ,Pin 3 & 8 go to separate 1.5k resistors then to the inputs ground 
& I've noticed that the Marshall Plexi layout use a combination of 330uf/820 from pin 3 of V1 & .68uf/2k7 from pin 8 . then both go to ground 
I've done this to my YBA & it really improves the tone & Almost eliminates the use for a Overdrive pedal . 
A great mod that is kind of missed .


----------

